# New daylight saving time (DST) dates in 2007 + modified DTivo



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

OK, there is already a topic about 2007's new daylight savings time and _unmodified_ DTivos: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=314416

Wikipedia explains the new dates

So... it seems the box runs on UTC, so no changes there, but is there something hard-coded somewhere that controls when DST begins and ends, or is it all magically in the guide data?

One popular Tivo/DTivo hacker forum has this to say about the standalone Tivos:



SomeGuy said:


> I have 2 hacked series one tivos. Anyone know what will happen when the days for dst changes. Will they need a software patch? Will tivo provide it? and Will they wipe my hack directory if they do?





SomeReply said:


> It shouldn't make any difference if your Tivo is hacked or not. The call to obtain the guide data download will also include resetting of the Tivo's clock to keep things synched up. I believe the clock gets resynched every time the Tivo calls home to make sure it doesn't drift.


Will we be fortunte enough to discover that they engineered the DTivos in a similar fashion so that it it totally controlled by guide data? That would have been the 'smart' way to build it.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

A am pretty sure that the clock is set by guide data. "How can he be so sure?" everyone asks themselves.  
Well, just yesterday I hooked up a box that I had just applied an old zippered image to. I too was wondering what I would be faced with vis a vis time. The box was a refurb one that I got from weaknees and God only knows when it had been hooked up last. When I first hooked it up the box was an hour and four minutes ahead. "Aha, says I - four minutes drift and daylight savings time." Well, my initial plans were to use the box as a nonsubbed storage media for MRV programs so I didn't care too much. Then I put in a card from a DTivo that had a bad HD in it, hooked up the sat cables and did an ext 721 call on the phone, and bingo, had DTV AND the right time. At no time, and still, has the box been hooked up to a phone line.  
So given that the box switched to the right time right after the card was "authorized" for the box I am pretty sure that the sat stream was what did it.


----------

